# sRGB oder eciRGB v2 rgb beim bau von Webpages?



## sight011 (8. Juli 2010)

Hey ich bau gerade ne Page. Das Layout mit Photoshop.

Ich hab leichte Farbprobleme - mit welchem Farbprofil baut ihr? 

sRGB ist doch das verbreitetste? oder?

Bzw. welches Profil wird verwendet, wenn ich unter "für Webgeräte speichern" verwende? Und welches wenn ich einfach nur auf speichern klicke?


----------



## Maik (8. Juli 2010)

Hi,

und aus welchem Grund richtest du diese Fragen an das Forum für die Auszeichnungssprachen "HTML & XHTML", wo sie sich eindeutig auf das Handling mit Photoshop beziehen? 

[threadmoved]

mfg Maik


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

Keine aussergewöhnlichen Profile benutzen - auch wenn viele Browser Profile schon auslesen und anwenden können. Es bringt nur Probleme und zu wenige Vorteile..

sRGB.

mfg chmee


----------



## SveNoR (8. Juli 2010)

Da ein Computermonitor sowiso nur RGB ausgeben kann  ist das doch eigentlich relativ egal oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, ein bisschen. Es geht nicht um Farbräume, sondern um Wiedergabeprofile..

http://foto.5lux.de/bildbearbeitung/praktisches-farbmanagement/color-management-firefox-aktivieren/

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2010)

@ Svenor ist es nicht!

1. Sagen wir Du stellst für eine Internetseite deine Hintergrundfarbe ein! Die Farbe hast Du mit der Pipette in Photoshop ermittelt.

2. Nun willst Du ein Logo  das auf dem Hintergrund liegt ausschneiden und in deine Page integrieren, jedoch bekommst du das Logo nicht komplett freigestellt, und hast noch teile der Hintergrundfarbe in dem Logo sichtbar, dann kann es nen dunkleren/dreckigeren/anderen Ton bekommen als die Farbe die du per css festgelegt hast!


siehe Anhang


EDIT: Problemlösung war - es einfach "für webgeräte speichern" zu verwenden  Dann ging es irgendwie


----------



## SveNoR (9. Juli 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Svenor ist es nicht!
> 
> 1. Sagen wir Du stellst für eine Internetseite deine Hintergrundfarbe ein! Die Farbe hast Du mit der Pipette in Photoshop ermittelt.
> 
> 2. Nun willst Du ein Logo  das auf dem Hintergrund liegt ausschneiden und in deine Page integrieren, jedoch bekommst du das Logo nicht komplett freigestellt, und hast noch teile der Hintergrundfarbe in dem Logo sichtbar, dann kann es nen dunkleren/dreckigeren/anderen Ton bekommen als die Farbe die du per css festgelegt hast!


Und was hat das ganze mit RGB und SRGB  Farbräumen zu tun? Der Vorteil von SRGB ist doch das es den Farbraum in richtung S = Schwarz erweitert wird  was meiner ansicht nach keinen einfluss auf das von dir gezeigte bsp hat 
falls ich mich irre bitte korrigieren.
SRGB ist meiner meinung nach nur sinnvoll wenn man etwas drucken will z.B. auf einem Farbdrucker da dieser die Farbe K = Schwartz hat


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2010)

*sRGB heißt Standard RGB*. Nichts anderes.. Wiki hilft immer und liegt verflucht oft verflucht richtig.
Man kann in RGB den Schwarzbereich nicht erweitern, das widerspricht dem additiven Farbraum.
Für den Druck ist CMYK zuständig.

mfg chmee


----------



## SveNoR (13. Juli 2010)

Jup du hast recht mein Fehler


----------

